# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Lajme nga informatika >  TransferJet: Më i mirë se Bluetooth?

## YlliRiaN

Bluetooth kujdes! Po vjen TransferJet!
TransferJet, teknologjia pa tela që është në zhvillim te shumica e prodhuesve të aparateve dixhitale, ka për qëllim transferimin më të lehtë të fotografive mes pajisjeve. Toshiba ka tejkaluar standardet wireless dhe ka paraqitur këtë teknologji në laptopi, në Consumer Electronics Show në janar.

Kompanitë që po kalojnë në TransferJet (www.transferjet.org) tregojnë se kjo është 100 herë më e shpejtë se Bluetooth dhe thonë se transferimi i të dhënave mes këtyre pajisjeve nuk kërkon ndonjë fjalëkalim apo çiftëzim të pajisjeve, siç ndodh te Bluetooth. Vendosni një aparat me TransferJet kudo mbi laptopin Toshiba dhe ai do të sinkronizojë automatikisht skedarët me harddiskun.

Teknologjia e re mund të arrijë shpejtësinë 357mbps. Kjo është aq shpejt sa që do të mund të përkrahte dhe transmetimin e videos direkt nga një kamera.

Toshiba paralajmëron se ky shërbim mund të ndikojë deri diku dhe në kohëzgjatjen e baterisë. Kompania planifikon që të inkuadrojë këtë teknologji në të gjithë laptopët dhe pajisjet periferike, deri në tremujorin e fundit t

----------


## Diesel Industry

wow...shume interesante! Shpresojme te vije shpejt ne treg dhe te perhapet mire.

----------

